# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Mund te me ndihmoj dikush te gjej kete loje ??

## Milkway

Mund te me ndihmoj te gjej lojen rome total war sepse me eshte bere pike ne zemer per ta lujtur dhe skam pare per ta bler  :buzeqeshje:  
Nese din kush te me tregoj prej cilit link ta marr dhe te me tregoj se si sepse ne shum raste po ka ne rapshide dhe torrent po nuk i kam provuar kurr keto faqe dhe me than te verteten sdi se si perdoren 
Kalofshi mir

----------


## Harakiri

Shkarko µTorrent.
Ky eshte programi nepermjet te cilit do shkarkosh lojen.
Shkarko torrent te lojes .
Ky eshte file qe do beje te mundshem shkarkimin e lojes nepermjet µTorrent
Shkarko Daemon Tools.
Ky eshte program qe krijon "virtual drives" ("genjen" PC tend qe te kujtoje se ke me shume CD/DVD drives sesa ekzistojne ne te vertete) ne te cilat do montohet imazhi i lojes. Neqoftese loja vjen ne format DVD atehere do montosh vetem njehere. Neqoftese eshte ne format CD do montosh c'do CD me rradhe mbasi te mbaroje instalimi i se pares.

----------


## BESTRRO-10

http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3722956/ROME_TOTAL_WAR_GOLD    kliko ketu


www.thepiratebay.org

----------

